# passed over question?



## Top Dog (Jan 29, 2006)

Looking to see if any of you guys can help with a question. In my town I am in the top 5. I printed the list out Nov 2 when it 1st came out. I just checked the town's PD web-site and they have 2 new PI's on the list that were 19 and 20. WTF.... What do you guys suggest. I did'nt get a card or anything. What should I do?


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd first try to find out when they got hired. I had a friend who took the new test and is still on the list, but got hired in a town at the end of October, so his name came off the last test that expired October 31st. If this was the case with these two, they are still on this list because they took the new test, but were hired off the old test. Also, depending on what town you are in, they might have requested a special list from civil service, for example, anyone with a language skill, or anyone that is a certified EMT, etc. If you do not have the certain skill that they required, you would not get a card. Hope this helps and good luck trying to figure it out.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Top Dog said:


> Looking to see if any of you guys can help with a question. In my town I am in the top 5. I printed the list out Nov 2 when it 1st came out. I just checked the town's PD web-site and they have 2 new PI's on the list that were 19 and 20. WTF.... What do you guys suggest. I did'nt get a card or anything. What should I do?


They went off the old list. Those two were probably in the process from the old list ,sometimes longer than a year, pending funding, backgrounds, etc.


----------

